# TGA 9 Pound Hammer?



## swagslayer420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Is anybody growing this or gonna grow this? looks like another winner from TGA


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jun 1, 2014)

I tried it, was excited for it and then it started growing balls so i scrapped it with zero regret.


----------



## althor (Jun 1, 2014)

Maybe he should start making fems and try to breed his hermie issues out....


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jun 1, 2014)

As far as I know all he does is take two good plants and mate them and sell it. I would have hoped to have a nice flowering session because the veg was so vigorous.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2014)

althor said:


> Maybe he should start making fems and try to breed his hermie issues out....


Why bother. He makes rad youtube video's and sells wicked sick t-shirts. Where did you get this notion that you have to have solid genetics to be a good breeder? He's too much like Arjan for my liking. In fact he's also too much like Steve Jobs for my liking as well. Raise a complaint, well don't bother, you're just doing it wrong.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I tried it, was excited for it and then it started growing balls so i scrapped it with zero regret.


 you had a male how many beans you try?


----------



## wcharles (Jun 1, 2014)

i thought tga had good stuff, im going to order the flav, querkle, qush. hope there like most says and are some good strains im picking.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jun 1, 2014)

swagslayer420 said:


> you had a male how many beans you try?


popped 10


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jun 1, 2014)

wcharles said:


> i thought tga had good stuff, im going to order the flav, querkle, qush. hope there like most says and are some good strains im picking.


I have the chernobyl going, tried the jillybean, agent orange, querkle, jack skellington, and pennywise. All with good luck!! so they do have good stuff. I think they are just trying to stay with the In crowd and making all these new ones as fast as possible.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 1, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> As far as I know all he does is take two good plants and mate them and sell it.


Yeah, it's called breeding. Not trying to be a smart ass or anything, but it's very similar to what Bodhi, Gage Green, Rare Dankness, Sin City, etc., etc. do. They have three or four stud males and bring in good female cuts to breed with. It allows them to release more strains in a short amount of time relieving them of the time consuming burden of growing out dozens of seeds to find a stud male for each new cross. Honestly I'd rather have more strains on the menu to choose from rather than having to wait two years between releases while they seek out new males. But, to address the OP I can't understand why Sub would release such a hermie prone POS. This is the second thread I've seen 9 Pound Hammer mentioned and the second time hermies have been reported. I know he has lots of testers who would have told him about the hermie issue, and I know alot of strains that he tests don't make the cut it just seems odd he would release one that herms out all the time.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 1, 2014)

too bad i was interested in this strain & in the past have done well with subs gear but didnt care for spacedawg


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jun 1, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Yeah, it's called breeding. Not trying to be a smart ass or anything, but it's very similar to what Bodhi, Gage Green, Rare Dankness, Sin City, etc., etc. do. They have three or four stud males and bring in good female cuts to breed with. It allows them to release more strains in a short amount of time relieving them of the time consuming burden of growing out dozens of seeds to find a stud male for each new cross. Honestly I'd rather have more strains on the menu to choose from rather than having to wait two years between releases while they seek out new males. But, to address the OP I can't understand why Sub would release such a hermie prone POS. This is the second thread I've seen 9 Pound Hammer mentioned and the second time hermies have been reported. I know he has lots of testers who would have told him about the hermie issue, and I know alot of strains that he tests don't make the cut it just seems odd he would release one that herms out all the time.


It may be the new age "breeding" but I like people like sannie who actually make their strain as true to their description as possible.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jun 1, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Yeah, it's called breeding. :


No. It's not


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 1, 2014)

VirtualHerd said:


> No. It's not


Yes it is. Selecting a female and a male and mating them is definitely breeding. Just because a new male isn't chosen every time doesn't mean you're not breeding.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 1, 2014)

In the Emerald Cup video, Subcool says he is just a "seed maker" not a breeder. All of his gear at present has a particular Space Queen stud as a father or grandfather. However, he has selected males from some of his crosses (JTR, Querkle, Vortex) and created backcrosses to the original mothers (JC2, Deep Purple, Apollo-13BX.) I learned all this from reading his web site, so nobody should be surprised. At least he creates a new name when he makes seeds from an elite cut.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 1, 2014)

That's just Sub trying to be humble. Regardless of how many times he's bred with Space Queen it's still breeding in the end.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jun 2, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Yeah, it's called breed Not trying to be a smart ass or anything, but it's very similar to what Bodhi, Gage Green, Rare Dankness, Sin City, etc., etc. do. They have three or four stud males and bring in good female cuts to breed with. It allows them to release more strains in a short amount of time relieving them of the time consuming burden of growing out dozens of seeds to find a stud male for each new cross. Honestly I'd rather have more strains on the menu to choose from rather than having to wait two years between releases while they seek out new males. But, to address the OP I can't understand why Sub would release such a hermie prone POS. This is the second thread I've seen 9 Pound Hammer mentioned and the second time hermies have been reported. I know he has lots of testers who would have told him about the hermie issue, and I know alot of strains that he tests don't make the cut it just seems odd he would release one that herms out all the time.


They didnt turn hermie they grew as males tga doesnt release fem seeds only regular seeds so its a roll of the dice to if you get female or male flowers either way have heard positive words from there line up. Looking at getting GGG Grape stomper OG BX2 june 6th release!


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 2, 2014)

swagslayer420 said:


> They didnt turn hermie they grew as males tga doesnt release fem seeds only regular seeds so its a roll of the dice to if you get female or male flowers either way have heard positive words from there line up. Looking at getting GGG Grape stomper OG BX2 june 6th release!


Yeah just read the thread over again and noticed his initial post was a little misleading. He made it sound like he popped one and it hermied so he scrapped it. He later said he popped ten when asked if he got a male.  Doesn't make any sense to me that he popped ten seeds got a male and scrapped the grow.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 2, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> That's just Sub trying to be humble. Regardless of how many times he's bred with Space Queen it's still breeding in the end.


I think it's Sub being a realist as he knows he doesn't work any of his lines to stability. Which is his choice, don't get me wrong, he runs his business how he wants. Doesn't change the fact he doesn't work his lines. He throws pollen around and gives people a big variation of decent plants to choose from with some gems in the mix.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I think it's Sub being a realist as he knows he doesn't work any of his lines to stability. Which is his choice, don't get me wrong, he runs his business how he wants. Doesn't change the fact he doesn't work his lines. He throws pollen around and gives people a big variation of decent plants to choose from with some gems in the mix.


Yeah, that's my feelings too. Kinda what I was trying to say you worded it better than me though.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2014)

Sub is a pollen chucker and an advertiser, nothing more.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 2, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Yeah, it's called breeding. Not trying to be a smart ass or anything, but it's very similar to what Bodhi, Gage Green, Rare Dankness, Sin City, etc., etc. do. They have three or four stud males and bring in good female cuts to breed with. It allows them to release more strains in a short amount of time relieving them of the time consuming burden of growing out dozens of seeds to find a stud male for each new cross. Honestly I'd rather have more strains on the menu to choose from rather than having to wait two years between releases while they seek out new males. But, to address the OP I can't understand why Sub would release such a hermie prone POS. This is the second thread I've seen 9 Pound Hammer mentioned and the second time hermies have been reported. I know he has lots of testers who would have told him about the hermie issue, and I know alot of strains that he tests don't make the cut it just seems odd he would release one that herms out all the time.


You have to pick males from hundreds of plants.
+You don't know if the male is even worthy until you test offspring from multiple females.

Bodhi shouldn't be in your list considering he is always searching for new studs + is testing/using 5+ males. (Deadly G/88G13hashplant/Appalachia(extinct)/Snow Lotus/Temple)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Sub is a pollen chucker and an advertiser, nothing more.


I guess that would suck if his pollen sucked, the pollen receivers sucked, and the offspring sucked.

That's not my opinion - is it yours? 

How do you explain the scores of satisfied users? Good advertising never gets me lit. Several TGA strains have, and do. 

Green House and Barneys don't skimp on advertising - probably why I tried both. The difference is in the smoke, which is my bottom line. I could care less about personalities.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess that would suck if his pollen sucked, the pollen receivers sucked, and the offspring sucked.
> 
> That's not my opinion - is it yours?
> 
> ...


I've only had bad results running his gear, and have seen countless members who have had issues, and when mentioned to sub, were just told they're not doing it properly and it couldnt possibly be anything to do with his seeds. I consider him little different to GHS. There are keepers should you find them, and then a lot of guff. But the amount of variance, instability, and outright crap that can be found in his gear, well to me that is a breeder not worth my time. And i do care about personality. Sub is a dick, so i see no reason why i should give him my money when i can just shop elsewhere.

Apple has scores of satisfied customers who will say everything they can to convince you that apple sells superior hardware. Doesn't mean it is true.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Apple has scores of satisfied customers who will say everything they can to convince you that apple sells superior hardware. Doesn't mean it is true.


So, to cut to your real point, you're suggesting that happy Apple customers are too ignorant to know that their product actually sucks.......and by the comparison, you're saying that TGA customers are what? Too brainwashed by advertising to realize they are smoking crap? That's your argument?

Since I've ran and enjoyed several TGA strains, does that mean the Bodhi and Soma strains I've ran, smoked and liked are crap as well?


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> So, to cut to your real point, you're suggesting that happy Apple customers are too ignorant to know that their product actually sucks.......and by the comparison, you're saying that TGA customers are what? Too brainwashed by advertising to realize they are smoking crap? That's your argument?
> 
> Since I've ran and enjoyed several TGA strains, does that mean the Bodhi and Soma strains I've ran, smoked and liked are crap as well?


I don't think you read what he wrote properly. I think if you look a little deeper it into the "apple" comment you'd realize that most "apple" people have all their products in that company. They love what they have so they don't need to try anything else. Hence why it could turn into a bad thing because seeds are more like the lottery than technology. How you sposed to win it big if your only buying the black diamonds, you gotta try the red ruby of cash too and see if you get the win win.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> I don't think you read what he wrote properly. I think ........


I browsed some of your posts over the past weekend. I'd rate your trolling skills somewhere between autos and pure ruderalis.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I browsed some of your posts over the past weekend. I'd rate your trolling skills somewhere between autos and pure ruderalis.


There still be a big group enjoying their autos mr buzzkill


----------



## GroErr (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, was hoping to get some info/feedback on 9lb Hammer, didn't realize this had turned into a bitch-slap session.

Has anyone grown it? It sounds amazing but haven't run into any grows here to report facts and see it in action.

As far as TGA, only reason I've ever been to their web site is to get info on strains. If they advertise I wouldn't know, and ignore it just like any other ad, same reason I don't watch TV.

But, from my own limited experience, just finished some Jack The Ripper, and my son just finished some Ace of Spades. Both were magnificent examples of fire. One (JTR) sativa, one (AoS) Indica.Both will stay in mine and my son's garden for a long time, and bred with others to see if we can find some gems.

I originally popped 4 seeds, 2 crapped out after popping, my fault imo. 2 grew magnificent plants, one ended up a male, which I then collected pollen from and I'm breeding some seeds right now. My son grew out all 10 AoS seeds, all popped, 8 females, 1 male (which I now have for pollenating), 1 was a runt and he culled it. I'd say that's not bad for reg seeds. As far as I'm concerned if I'm going to grow a plant for breeding I want the best regular seed/specimen and go from there.

Now back to regularly scheduled programming. Does anyone have any real experience with 9lb. Hammer?


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 2, 2014)

kindnug said:


> You have to pick males from hundreds of plants.
> +You don't know if the male is even worthy until you test offspring from multiple females.
> 
> Bodhi shouldn't be in your list considering he is always searching for new studs + is testing/using 5+ males. (Deadly G/88G13hashplant/Appalachia(extinct)/Snow Lotus/Temple)


Sorry, but you're living in a fantasy if you think the seed biz is filled with breeders who grow out hundreds of plants in search of a male. It's extremely rare that a breeder would grow out that many just to find a good male. Oh, and please source me a definition of breeding that states you must select from a large pool and use a new male every time.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 2, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Sorry, but you're living in a fantasy if you think the seed biz is filled with breeders who grow out hundreds of plants in search of a male. It's extremely rare that a breeder would grow out that many just to find a good male. Oh, and please source me a definition of breeding that states you must select from a large pool and use a new male every time.


Dictionary.com - Marijuana Seed Breeder - One who lets their two marijuana plants do the jig.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 2, 2014)

I didn't say there was a definition that states you must have large numbers.
I personally know a family that grows near 250 plants with their combined plant counts.
They pick males from large numbers of plants, but they aren't in the seed biz.

I really don't understand why you are mad?
They should be able to pick studs from that many plants considering how many seeds they are making, and it's not fantasy if grandma's crew down the street can do it.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 2, 2014)

I know tone can be hard to convey on the internet, but I'm not mad. I just think it's lame how anal some stoners are when it comes to what constitutes a true breeder. It's nice you know some people that breed that way, but the truth is the biz is filled with breeders who don't.


----------



## Whatstrain (Jun 2, 2014)

Ive yet to have a problem with what ive grown from TGA. I could have 10 females of the same strain that could be grouped into 4 different pheno/genos all of which have something good going for them (high or medical effects) and ill get one good keeper out fo those 10. Compared to barneys/CC/Dinafem and the few other breeders ive tried that will have completely different plants half of which by the end of flowering i wish i would of killed off and may get one somewhat decent keeper. Any issues ive ever seen like herming as usually because of grower error at one point or another.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jun 3, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Wow, was hoping to get some info/feedback on 9lb Hammer, didn't realize this had turned into a bitch-slap session.
> 
> Has anyone grown it? It sounds amazing but haven't run into any grows here to report facts and see it in action.
> 
> ...


 I was looking at that ace of spades glad you reported on it. how much did he crop of 8? what was veg and flower time? any info will be appreciated.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 3, 2014)

ace of spades is a solid performer you wouldnt be dissapointed


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2014)

swagslayer420 said:


> I was looking at that ace of spades glad you reported on it. how much did he crop of 8? what was veg and flower time? any info will be appreciated.


It's definitely a producer, he's drying right now but it's looking like an average of 3 zips/plant, 7 weeks veg in 5gal pots under T5HO, just over 9 weeks to finish it in flower under hps so not a bad run and he didn't do much of anything as far as training. Tried a small bud uncured and it'll be a nice smoke once it's cured... I'm looking forward to crossing it with JTR, should be a good combo, they're both soaked in trichs and hoping the cross produces more like AoS, JTR is great smoke but not a huge producer unless you do some training with it.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess that would suck if his pollen sucked, the pollen receivers sucked, and the offspring sucked.
> 
> That's not my opinion - is it yours?
> 
> ...


I've never grown TGA myself, but I've smoked many of their strains.
Always tasty + potent, but they were keepers other people found + cloned.

Archive/TGA will be the next breeder's I try out.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 3, 2014)

Whatstrain said:


> Ive yet to have a problem with what ive grown from TGA. I could have 10 females of the same strain that could be grouped into 4 different pheno/genos all of which have something good going for them (high or medical effects) and ill get one good keeper out fo those 10. Compared to barneys/CC/Dinafem and the few other breeders ive tried that will have completely different plants half of which by the end of flowering i wish i would of killed off and may get one somewhat decent keeper. Any issues ive ever seen like herming as usually because of grower error at one point or another.


Usually grower error, but when someone has been growing indoor for ten years and has their systems dialed in I believe it is the strains fault not the grower. Especially when you pop over 100 seeds from different companies and then get hermdoggies from the 9lb drooper


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 3, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Yes it is. *Selecting a female and a male and mating them is definitely breeding*. Just because a new male isn't chosen every time doesn't mean you're not breeding.


That initial cross that you call 'breeding' is merely the first step in a breeding project, except that first step is as far as he goes which is the reason why his crosses vary so much from plant to plant.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2014)

im not shure man but i want a refund on my plush berry man that shit seeded up my roomif subcool made this strain/??? imnot shure i dont keep up but it was hardcore loss my budies to so we are just looking for friends to try thier strains and if they work we just taking cuts not knocking the guy but man it was all over high times as if it were the next gsc pritty fucken hurt its cost me alot of money and two others also that thier is an automatic chin check in many peoples books...i know they got keepers but im not willing to take a fat loss again.. lolz ohhh it hurt so bad turned me off..


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 3, 2014)

homebrewer said:


> That initial cross that you call 'breeding' is merely the first step in a breeding project, except that first step is as far as he goes which is the reason why his crosses vary so much from plant to plant.


There is no law of breeding that states you need to stabilize a strain before it is considered breeding. That's just something stoners have made up.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 3, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> There is no law of breeding that states you need to stabilize a strain before it is considered breeding. That's just something stoners have made up.


It's not just about stabilization, it's about _selection_ over generations (you know, selecting towards desirable traits and selecting away from the undesirable ones). How much narrowing down can possibly occur with the 1:1 cross? Both not enough _and_ too much at the same time which is why chucking pollen isn't _breeding. _


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 3, 2014)

homebrewer said:


> It's not just about stabilization, it's about _selection_ over generations (you know, selecting towards desirable traits and selecting away from the undesirable ones). How much narrowing down can possibly occur with the 1:1 cross? Both not enough _and_ too much at the same time which is why chucking pollen isn't _breeding. _


Chucking pollen is when you have a small garden and you use the first male that pops up to fertilize your favorite female. When a breeder like Sub chooses an elite cut and breeds it with one of his proven males he really is selecting towards desirable traits. He's choosing a female that has a high and taste he desires and selecting a male that he think best suites this female and breeding them. He usually picks a male that has a flavor he thinks will compliment the chosen female. Just because the resulting F1 offspring aren't stable doesn't mean he's not breeding.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 3, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Chucking pollen is when you have a small garden and you use the first male that pops up to fertilize your favorite female. When a breeder like Sub chooses an elite cut and breeds it with one of his proven males he really is selecting towards desirable traits. He's choosing a female that has a high and taste he desires and selecting a male that he think best suites this female and breeding them. He usually picks a male that has a flavor he thinks will compliment the chosen female. Just because the resulting F1 offspring aren't stable doesn't mean he's not breeding.



I understand that you don't understand what breeding really is. It's ok but for the good of your garden and the future crosses you might make I'd recommend you do some extensive reading on the subject.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 3, 2014)

homebrewer said:


> I understand that you don't understand what breeding really is. It's ok but for the good of your garden and the future crosses you might make I'd recommend you do some extensive reading on the subject.


I know it's okay, I also understand you're just another stoner who is anal about what constitutes true breeding, but can't link me to any sources to back your made up definitions of breeding. Oh, and just because a breeder stabilizes a strain toward the traits he desires doesn't mean you're getting a superior product. Sometimes the traits that are present in some phenos that the breeder finds desirable aren't the same traits I find desirable, or vice versa. I'll take The Third Dimension as an example, there is a pheno that is very racy and there is a pheno that is not. Sub is not a fan of strains that are too racy, but I happen to like raciness in my sativas. I happen to like the fact that he didn't breed out the racy pheno and stabilize towards the non racy pheno. I have only sampled the non racy pheno and really enjoyed it, but I bought a 10 pack to see if I can find the racy pheno because it sounds like something I might enjoy as well. Personally I like the fact I can find distinctly different phenos in my packs. I actually plan on keeping both phenos if I find what I'm looking for. It's kind of like two for the price of one, which is pretty nice if you ask me.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 3, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> I know it's okay, I also understand you're just another stoner who is anal about what constitutes true breeding, but can't link me to any sources to back your made up definitions of breeding. Oh, and just because a breeder stabilizes a strain toward the traits he desires doesn't mean you're getting a superior product. Sometimes the traits that are present in some phenos that the breeder finds desirable aren't the same traits I find desirable, or vice versa. I'll take The Third Dimension as an example, there is a pheno that is very racy and there is a pheno that is not. Sub is not a fan of strains that are too racy, but I happen to like raciness in my sativas. I happen to like the fact that he didn't breed out the racy pheno and stabilize towards the non racy pheno. I have only sampled the non racy pheno and really enjoyed it, but I bought a 10 pack to see if I can find the racy pheno because it sounds like something I might enjoy as well. Personally I like the fact I can find distinctly different phenos in my packs. I actually plan on keeping both phenos if I find what I'm looking for. It's kind of like two for the price of one, which is pretty nice if you ask me.


Well said father time! well said!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 4, 2014)

about a month or so ago i started a thread here about this strain never got this much response querkle & ace of spades were good for me spacedawg just wasnt all that i notice at attitude the 9 lb hammer is rather pricey for the 5 seeds like this is subs new flagship to be honest for that kind of money i would look elsewhere at least untill i could find a completed grow somewhere from someone who would give an honest evaluation of the product & not the hype that surrounds it i know there is a few knowlegable sharp growers around here [im not one of them] who]s opinion i would trust after the spacedawg deal im not gonna jump for the hottest ''new'' thing out there honestly probably the next sub-cool strain i try might be cheesequake i dont expect everyone to share my opinion on this im just saying i want more info & some completed grows before i make that decision


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 4, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> I know it's okay, I also understand you're just another stoner who is anal about what constitutes true breeding,* but can't link me to any sources to back your made up definitions of breeding.* Oh, and just because a breeder stabilizes a strain toward the traits he desires doesn't mean you're getting a superior product. Sometimes the traits that are present in some phenos that the breeder finds desirable aren't the same traits I find desirable, or vice versa.


I don't think you understand the issues inherent with 1:1 crosses and clearly haven't made many crosses of your own if you think I need to site a reference as to what constitutes real breeding. Had you seen in your own work the potential negatives in the progeny of your 1:1 crosses then we wouldn't be having this conversation.




> I'll take The Third Dimension as an example, there is a pheno that is very racy and there is a pheno that is not. Sub is not a fan of strains that are too racy, but I happen to like raciness in my sativas.* I happen to like the fact that he didn't breed out the racy pheno and stabilize towards the non racy pheno.* I have only sampled the non racy pheno and really enjoyed it, but I bought a 10 pack to see if I can find the racy pheno because it sounds like something I might enjoy as well. Personally I like the fact I can find distinctly different phenos in my packs. I actually plan on keeping both phenos if I find what I'm looking for. It's kind of like two for the price of one, which is pretty nice if you ask me.


One can keep a line open while still working towards positive attributes with a series of open-pollinations. Not only will one be further ahead in a shorter amount of time but one also wont bottleneck themselves into a hermie and powdery mildew-prone dead end. 

In short, the 1:1 cross is the lazy breeder's attempt at hitting a homerun. As Tom Hill would say, the maths allow for that occasional homerun but you're not doing a good job at setting yourself up for success.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2014)

homebrewer said:


> One can keep a line open while still working towards positive attributes with a series of open-pollinations. Not only will one be further ahead in a shorter amount of time but one also wont bottleneck themselves into a hermie and powdery mildew-prone dead end.


One wonders why one is so intent on persuading another one that that one shouldn't be happy doing what that one is doing, but that one does in fact, appear to be a happy one.

An unwinnable argument regardless if your content is/isn't correct.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 4, 2014)

pics or it didnt happend


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> One wonders why one is so intent on persuading another one that that one shouldn't be happy doing what that one is doing, but that one does in fact, appear to be a happy one.
> 
> An unwinnable argument regardless if your content is/isn't correct.


I think we can all agree to disagree, there are no set rules for breeding. You can do what you like and market them how you wish regardless of your actual practices. Until there are some scientific journals growing out 1000 seeds per strain and finding which is better (to ibl or chuck or f2 f16 whatever) we won't know for sure. Just like with defoliation and topping. Not everyone has the same opinion but if a scientist came in here and gave us some cold hard proof we wouldn't have a need to argue.


----------



## kingpyro (Jun 4, 2014)

OK for all the people that don't like the way TGA does things, which breeders/banks do you prefer and why? Not trying to stoke the fire just curious

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 5, 2014)

I think uncle rico has something up his ass, I hear what your saying GABECHIHUA, I think rico might be wasting his time in the pollen lab. Maybe if your so smart rico and your mother is a handsome woman you should have a stable baby. 

With that being said I am more of a "random breeding" fan, taking different unrelated strains and combining them to see if any of the offspring impress. then taking a stud from that batch and breeding it with some females. then from the next generation cross some more... I like potency, taste, disease resistance. size, color,and names don't really make too much of a big deal about. I don't like stabilizing a strain because it would get boring. I Like to have different kinds and appreciate the differences.

and don't be too offended rico, im sure you are good at what you do. you just come off as somewhat of a douche.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 5, 2014)

i think the thing we need to remember is that these ''breeders'' are in this to make money kinda like a car salesmen i still have seeds leftover from an experiment that never got past the first run i dont know how to spot the pollen chucker from a real breeder i find something i think ill like ,try to find some info & if i do find some information i try to figure out how reliable it is because basicly when you do a thread on a strain you are kind of like a consumer affairs person i think some of these breeders put a little more effort into their product than others & others do like i did & make one cross the difference instead of sitting on their leftover seeds they stick a name on it ,write up a description maybe photoshop a pic & release it to the moneyspending public lately ive been on a r/p-dna roll but in the last 5 years ive tried subcool,greenhouse,barneys,john sinclair,female seeds gage green & sannies gear & as i live in cen-cal some of the clone-only stuff as well buying clones from the clubs is a lot like buying seeds too.....just my experience thats why when i do a grow i try to do an honest evaluation with pics & details to the point its boring & if im happy/unhappy with someting i say why/why not what one grower likes dont neccessarily appeal to another one i think dank is wherever you find it thats why when i find something i like i clone the hell out of it & run it untill im burned out on it & then look for the next strain


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 5, 2014)

there are free biology classes online at MIT and berkley, most of you should look at them. homebrewer is spot on!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 5, 2014)

i dont know how the line got through most of my post good thing my growing skills [hopefuly] are better than my computer skills sorry for the mess-up


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

Long ago I grew Tom Hill seeds and I didn't find them to be very stable considering how much work he put into them. The plants resembled one another, but each plant was very different by harvest.

I've had plants that resemble each-other more from Bodhi's poly-hybrids...
I found better plants in poly-hybrids or "un-stable seeds".

Some-one who has never stabilized a strain themselves can't say for certain what it takes to accomplish.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 5, 2014)

kindnug said:


> *Long ago I grew Tom Hill seeds and I didn't find them to be very stable considering how much work he put into them. *The plants resembled one another, but each plant was very different by harvest.
> 
> I've had plants that resemble each-other more from Bodhi's poly-hybrids...
> I found better plants in poly-hybrids or "un-stable seeds".
> ...


You'd have gotten a much better glimpse of the genetic stability had you reversed or bred with a couple of those males or females. If you're serious about breeding, Tom's gear is a great place to start.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 5, 2014)

Homebrewer keeps ranting about how "that first step is as far as he goes" but anyone can go to TGA's website and find multiple backcrosses.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 5, 2014)

"Representing thousands of hours of selective breeding we proudly offer our first back cross of Apollo-13. Pain staking care was taken in the male selection and the project to locate him took 60 plants and over a year of research."

Sounds like breeding to me. I'm sure sub would have liked to have searched 600 plants but he does live in Northern California.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 5, 2014)

60 whole plants!!! wow!!! sub doesn't even do most or any of the actual "breeding". get a clue!


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 5, 2014)

Observe & Report said:


> "Representing thousands of hours of selective breeding we proudly offer our first back cross of Apollo-13. Pain staking care was taken in the male selection and the project to locate him took 60 plants and over a year of research."
> 
> Sounds like breeding to me. I'm sure sub would have liked to have searched 600 plants but he does live in Northern California.



You might want to research The Brothers Grimm and then rethink who actually did the real breeding to make that cross possible.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

He just continued their work with his selection.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like every seedbank is gettin curbed like cali connections lol


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

I just got couple quantum kush packs from my disp. already in plugs.
They are getting very late start, but I have plenty of room in my hoop-house.

Friends have had good luck with them + I want to see if I do too.


----------



## althor (Jun 5, 2014)

In my experiences with TGA, just too much pheno hunting to find the good ones. Most seem to be average with the occassional really good and quite a few really weak potency. Smells and tastes are generally fantastic though.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

How many packs of one strain would you recommend?
Buddies didn't say how many they went through to find their keepers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2014)

kindnug said:


> How many packs of one strain would you recommend?
> Buddies didn't say how many they went through to find their keepers.


I'm no pheno hunter - I run, I smoke. I pop beans - never packs.

From that perspective, I will tell you that 3 of 4 chernobyl [girls] were great - 1 good. Two of 3 Ripped Bubba very good, 1 superb. 1 of 2 Timewreck was bomb, the other the same but less yield. 2 Dairy Queens were very good [ Chucky's Bride is the same w/o the Romulan, and yielded far more]. 1 Jilly Bean of 3 was great, 2 were B's, but insane yields. 2 Space Bombs were fast, frosty, and b+ smoke, but puny yields. One querkle wasn't impressive in any way.

In a 12/12 closet w/ 5 nice Bodhi girls, 2 Ace of Spades grabs the eyes and nose first, and they'll finish two weeks sooner w/ more yields.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't think subcool/TGA is doing anything different than the vast majority of breeders out there. I have more of an issue with sub himself, and the fact that you can't say anything remotely negative about him without getting gang-raped by a bunch of rabid "weed nerds". I've only germinated two packs of TGA, but I did find a really nice Cheesequake that I still have in my garden today. It's average potency-wise, but has the best smell and taste I have come across. My patients love it. All in all I think TGA gets a bit of an unwarranted bad rap. It's not all crap IMO.

If you're looking for potency from TGA I'd go with the JTR or it's crosses.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've only germinated two packs of TGA, but I did find a really nice Cheesequake that I still have in my garden today. It's average potency-wise, but has the best smell and taste I have come across. My patients love it.



The FoS Cheese Dom is tga cheesequake x exodus feminized. Inexpensive, easy, and fine smoke in < 9 weeks. On that note, I understand the 'no fem beans' companies, but I grab a couple beans every time I see someone has femmed up one of his 'no fem' lines. 

The Sin City Tangerine Power [ agent orange x blue power ] is @ day 43 12/12 w/ never a problem, and looking/smelling fine. No signs of trannyism. If it's as expected, I'll have a 5 pack of Agent Orange to find a new home for.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

I would need more than a couple plants for the space I'm covering.(Large Hoop-house)

Female offspring that prove to be dank are cloned + passed around.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

I've got Golden Triangle F2/TK bx planted same time as Quantum kush.

The 1/5 Golden Triangle female was exactly as Bodhi description.
I could see TK influence in the female, but it didn't lean to it.
Male I used for F2/Bx grew+smelled more like TK.(purple sacs also)

20 of each, should get something worth keeping/cloning.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2014)

All I'm saying is until one of you can source me some credible info that states all these bi-laws and requirements that you say need to be met before you are considered a breeder everything you claim will remain an opinion not fact. And you know what they say... opinions are like assholes everyone's got one.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 5, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> All I'm saying is *until one of you can source me some credible info that states all these bi-laws and requirements that you say need to be met before you are considered a breeder everything you claim will remain an opinion not fact*. And you know what they say... opinions are like assholes everyone's got one.



Just because you don't have a clue doesn't mean it ain't so. No offense of course.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 5, 2014)

9 pound hammer at the tude $191.06 for a 10 pack lmao.

sorry but this is getting too close to doggie nuts for me.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/breeder?s=t
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/breeding?s=t

The definitions of breeder/breeding, I don't see any laws requiring stability.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 5, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> 9 pound hammer at the tude $191.06 for a 10 pack lmao.
> 
> sorry but this is getting too close to doggie nuts for me.


I guess thats why one was a hermdoggie and 4 were males in my pack I only paid 40 bucks. LOLOLOL bulk pricing from the collective.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jun 5, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> 9 pound hammer at the tude $191.06 for a 10 pack lmao.
> 
> sorry but this is getting too close to doggie nuts for me.


LOL'd, I've got some doggie nuts seeds that came as freebies with a SOS order a little bit back. 
I was thinking about giving 1 or 2 the pop and sticking it in the corner just to see what a $17 bean is really worth


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 6, 2014)

kindnug said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/breeder?s=t
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/breeding?s=t
> 
> The definitions of breeder/breeding, I don't see any laws requiring stability.



With all due respect, have you actually made any crosses of your own?


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2014)

breeder is just a word....

any living organism can be one,it all comes down to the eye of the holder....


----------



## kindnug (Jun 6, 2014)

First time recently, but you can't argue with facts.
You don't have to create a stable strain to be a breeder.

I have older friends that have a couple strains worked to F8.
They were bred with open-pollen + only destroyed unworthy males.

Over 200 plants every year in their families hoop-house.
They destroy ~half the males, so by the end of the season there is only ~140.

I was told there hasn't been a Bx, even though they still have clones of the F1 mother.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 6, 2014)

homebrewer said:


> With all due respect, have you actually made any crosses of your own?


What would that have to do with my post?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 6, 2014)

kindnug said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/breeder?s=t
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/breeding?s=t
> 
> The definitions of breeder/breeding, I don't see any laws requiring stability.


Right, but the 2nd definition states that improvement is generally a part of the process. Sometimes 1:1 crosses can do that. But usually not. Anyway, it's a silly argument. If you like the results you've had with his gear - who am I to stop you?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 6, 2014)

Horticulture .
a.
to cause to reproduce by controlled pollination.
b.
to improve by controlled pollination and selection.

Your correct, but you don't know if it's an improvement until you grow the offspring.

They are doing controlled pollination + selection.
It doesn't matter if it's the first step in the process(F1)


----------



## kindnug (Jun 6, 2014)

Stability and Improvement are 2 different things.
You could breed a stable strain that is not an improvement from the previous generation...


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 6, 2014)

Back on topic, 9LB hammer is a 90lb dissapointment.


----------



## throwdo (Jun 6, 2014)

Were are the pics


----------



## Flagg420 (Jun 7, 2014)

Maybe some day TGA will start making fem'd seeds, so I can grow some....

Screw paying that much just to gamble, I got casino's for that shit.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 7, 2014)

hey richard simmons what about the 9lb. hammer was a dissapointment? i doubt that i buy it but at one point i was considering it


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 7, 2014)

ok richard i guess my answer is in one of your earlier posts should of studied a bit before i asked & with the fierce competition in the seed business its too easy to find something that does perform ''as advertised''


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> What would that have to do with my post?


I was asking because I feel like anyone who has made a simple 1:1 f1 cross knows that the progeny are almost always a crapshoot and while there can be some STELLAR phenos to be found, no _work_ has been done. One is essentially crossing plants and then crossing their fingers, that's not _breeding_.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 7, 2014)

homebrewer said:


> I was asking because I feel like anyone who has made a simple 1:1 f1 cross knows that the progeny are almost always a crapshoot and while there can be some STELLAR phenos to be found, no _work_ has been done. One is essentially crossing plants and then crossing their fingers, that's not _breeding_.


Which is exactly what I'll be doing when I start dusting some plants..... but then again I won't be selling my beans to the masses for $10 a seed


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Which is exactly what I'll be doing when I start dusting some plants..... but then again I won't be selling my beans to the masses for $10 a seed


I'd go 2 for $15 based on the stellar props you received in the GGG thread.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 7, 2014)

This thread has been shit on so many times

Lets just close this up and move along!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd go 2 for $15 based on the stellar props you received in the GGG thread.


Ya think? I was hoping to squeeze at least $7.99 a piece... if for no other reason than my RIU rep alone.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 7, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> This thread has been shit on so many times
> 
> Lets just close this up and move along!


Don't be a Richard


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 7, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/genetics-and-breeding-of-cannabis-advanced-info.357185/

ill be hitting up that online bio course, thanks for the headsup!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 7, 2014)

ace of spades was dank! 9lb hammer is overpriced!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ya think? I was hoping to squeeze at least $7.99 a piece... if for no other reason than my RIU rep alone.


That rep as far as I know, is from one highly questionable [ bipolar buttkisser] source....but put me down for a 3 pack just the same.



st0wandgrow said:


> Don't be a Richard


Haven't you been paying attention, amigo? That's his schtick.

Yeah...I know....


----------



## kindnug (Jun 7, 2014)

homebrewer said:


> I was asking because I feel like anyone who has made a simple 1:1 f1 cross knows that the progeny are almost always a crapshoot and while there can be some STELLAR phenos to be found, no _work_ has been done. One is essentially crossing plants and then crossing their fingers, that's not _breeding_.


Why are you trying to argue?
I didn't say they did much work, so lets stop putting words in peoples mouth.

Their strains are F1, but some of the clones they're using were previously worked.
Dj short Blueberry/Cali O/Bubba kush(examples) should be less of a crap-shoot.

It's your opinion that F1 isn't breeding, but not by definition.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 7, 2014)

Selecting from sixty _male_ plants is hard work. You have to collect pollen from sixty plants and transfer them to sixty different buds, being carfeful not to get pollen everywhere and totally negating all the hard work. Months later, you have to spend another few months growing out enough seeds to get at least one female from each of those sixty males. Then you have to evaluate at least 60 different buds against each other and/or pay for testing. Keep in mind that smell is really important but habituation means you can't just smell sixty buds in a row and make any meaningful choice. So selection is going to take some time unless you just fork over a bunch of money and go for whatever one tests the highest. Then I hope you didn't mess up any of your record keeping or tagging so you can go back to your veg room and find that one special guy out of the sixty you have hanging around.

At the same time you have to run a business, keep wholesalers supplied and happy, marketing, etc...

Seems to me TGA does plenty of hard work and probably isn't getting rich selling packs of seeds at $20-30 wholesale. I'm sure the sinsemilla they sell to the clubs goes a long way towards keeping them in the seed business.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 7, 2014)

Real F1's have very little variation.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 7, 2014)

Observe & Report said:


> Selecting from sixty _male_ plants is hard work. *You have to collect pollen from sixty plants and transfer them to sixty different buds,* being carfeful not to get pollen everywhere and totally negating all the hard work. Months later, you have to spend another few months growing out enough seeds to get at least one female from each of those sixty males. Then you have to evaluate at least 60 different buds against each other and/or pay for testing. Keep in mind that smell is really important but habituation means you can't just smell sixty buds in a row and make any meaningful choice. So selection is going to take some time unless you just fork over a bunch of money and go for whatever one tests the highest. Then I hope you didn't mess up any of your record keeping or tagging so you can go back to your veg room and find that one special guy out of the sixty you have hanging around.


That's not how one would select from 60 different males and I promise you that sub has enough experience with plants to narrow down 60 males to the best 'few' just by looking at them.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 7, 2014)

I'd guess he took the males with growth patterns most similar to what he was looking for, as well as the proper stem rub and discarded the rest. I doubt any pollen was tossed during that part. The remaining plants would have to be tested and that's a long process. Sub has done some real breeding, but mostly he just tosses pollen from Space Dude on clone only varieties he likes. He has another male or two as well. People enjoy what comes from these crosses, so I can't fault that. 

But I can say his practices are somewhat dangerous to the gene pool if his lines ever became overly popular. You wouldn't really want to use his gear to do much breeding with unless you wanted to do insane amounts of work stabilizing. Lacking in genetic diversity though for sure.


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 7, 2014)

Does anyone have any info on 9lb hammer?


----------



## motomarty22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sry but homebrewer how do I message u I have some questions on dyna gro and can't figure out how to post on ur feed or message


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 9, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> Does anyone have any info on 9lb hammer?


It's only just been released - I'd think the most likely place to look would be in the 'Subcool...' Section of RIU.


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> It's only just been released - I'd think the most likely place to look would be in the 'Subcool...' Section of RIU.


Yeah already looked there not much info, this strain was released about the time of pennywise and they already have information around about that. Thanks though for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok So this is what I have pieced together from what I have read/youtube etc..

Top early to get round bushes the lollipop to get dense nugs

very vague but its almost verbatim from single seed centre

I just got some 9pound hammer from jinxproof(not sure if Subs Hammer and jinxhammer are the same thing)so I will pop to outta 5 and let you know the results


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 13, 2014)

KaiThePunisher said:


> Ok So this is what I have pieced together from what I have read/youtube etc..
> 
> Top early to get round bushes the lollipop to get dense nugs
> 
> ...


Jinxproof is part of the TGA team, they are the only breeders of 9 Pound Hammer Sub doesn't make an alternate version.


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 13, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Jinxproof is part of the TGA team, they are the only breeders of 9 Pound Hammer Sub doesn't make an alternate version.


 I figured that was the case but any who I am looking forward to it its better than anything in my garden right now...


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 14, 2014)

KaiThePunisher said:


> I figured that was the case but any who I am looking forward to it its better than anything in my garden right now...


Just wait until you grow it to determine that, already had two 10 packs thrown away due to hermies. That was at the boss's house not mine though, I was waiting for him to bring me some of his cuttings but he scrapped everything when the balls dropped.


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 14, 2014)

so this issue is that widespread eh? Im not going to chop anything down until i know for sure fingers crossed its a female...I usually have good luck 
popped about 13 reg seeds and got i male one time so here to hoping


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> Just wait until you grow it to determine that, already had two 10 packs thrown away due to hermies. That was at the boss's house not mine though, I was waiting for him to bring me some of his cuttings but he scrapped everything when the balls dropped.


All females out of 20 regs hermed? Hard to imagine they'd release such a strain. Is there no way the herms were caused in the garden?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 14, 2014)

He must have created a herm-factory environment.
I agree with waiting until you grow it to completion before determining if it's worth keeping.
Testing effects/flavors required...


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> All females out of 20 regs hermed? Hard to imagine they'd release such a strain. Is there no way the herms were caused in the garden?


If all 20 were females that would mean they would be S1's and not F1's. There is no way that it could be statistically possible to produce 100% females out of regular seeds. A garden that has been well established for many years has no problems, from bugs to nute burn he knows his shit. I have never seen plants come out so healthy at the end. 

I am not a master grower, if it was me I would say its my fault. But to see someone who has their shit down, and not just for one strain but multiple it doesn't make sense. There are no ; light leaks, humidity issues, temperature issues, bugs, one enters the garden but him. 

While I do find it interesting that you bring up the point "hard to imagine they'd release such a strain." we also have seen many many posts of AoS throwing bananas as well as Plushberry. It is definitely nothing new for a company to release strains with hermaphroditic qualities. If that were true we wouldn't have trainwreck floating around.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 14, 2014)

hopefully soon a reliable grower will do a grow journal on this strain step-by-step with pics & the end result good bad or indifferent as im still interested in this strain i know subs stuff is kinda like playing the lotto but i have got a couple of winning tickets from him querkle & aos that went on into multiple grows which takes me back to the fact i hope somebody does a grow journal on the stuff


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 14, 2014)

His Agent Orange smells so much like oranges you could rub the stem and walk up to someone and be like what is this and the first thing they always say is oranges. (did it to my two nieces who are only 3 and 7) 

Poppin seeds are like buyin scratchers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> If all 20 were females that would mean they would be S1's and not F1's. There is no way that it could be statistically possible to produce 100% females out of regular seeds. A garden that has been well established for many years has no problems, from bugs to nute burn he knows his shit. I have never seen plants come out so healthy at the end.
> 
> I am not a master grower, if it was me I would say its my fault. But to see someone who has their shit down, and not just for one strain but multiple it doesn't make sense. There are no ; light leaks, humidity issues, temperature issues, bugs, one enters the garden but him.
> 
> While I do find it interesting that you bring up the point "hard to imagine they'd release such a strain." we also have seen many many posts of AoS throwing bananas as well as Plushberry. It is definitely nothing new for a company to release strains with hermaphroditic qualities. If that were true we wouldn't have trainwreck floating around.


I've read occasional reports also, but assuming that half of the twenty were female, then all 10 turned tranny is somewhat mindblowing to me. Not disputing your report, just commenting on the mindblowedness factor.


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've read occasional reports also, but assuming that half of the twenty were female, then all 10 turned tranny is somewhat mindblowing to me. Not disputing your report, just commenting on the mindblowedness factor.


Do you read posts or just post posts? I didn't say definitively that each one of the females hermed, some did. I never saw with my own two eyes so I wouldn't for a fact put that on the table. But I do trust him enough to know that enough of them turned and he culled them all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> Do you read posts or just post posts? I didn't say definitively that each one of the females hermed, some did.


And you didn't say "definitively" that each one didn't. You left it rather ambiguous:



Behind Dark Clouds said:


> Just wait until you grow it to determine that, already had two 10 packs thrown away due to hermies.


Hmmmm....tossing out 20 plants? So I wanted to know this...



Amos Otis said:


> All the females out of 20 regs hermed?


The S1 and F1 reply shows you didn't grasp the question. N/P. You wanna act like a bitch? N/P either.

Posting a warning about a new strain being so herm prone that 2 full packs were scrapped, and _now_ saying you really don't know the actual numbers.....well, thanks for that _great report ! _


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> And you didn't say "definitively" that each one didn't. You left it rather ambiguous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The butthurt is strong with this one


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2014)

Helluva comeback, tiger.......


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Helluva comeback, tiger.......


The difference between us is I am not trolling.


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 14, 2014)

i was about to say I heard the hammer is liek the new big bud so idk why people would say its a good strain if it aint


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 14, 2014)

KaiThePunisher said:


> i was about to say I heard the hammer is liek the new big bud so idk why people would say its a good strain if it aint


dat steel toe hammahead


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> The difference between us is I am not trolling.


There's far more difference between us than that, tiger. But continue trashing a strain based on your best guesses. 

[that's 2 differences...and counting]


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> There's far more difference between us than that, tiger. But continue trashing a strain based on your best guesses.
> 
> [that's 2 differences...and counting]


Ooooh the big man, big strong man.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 15, 2014)

For 191$ I'd rather buy DR green thumbs original G13 Nevilles cut . Just saying .


----------



## kindnug (Jun 15, 2014)

The new Big Bud... I'll pass


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 15, 2014)

good thing is I will have a definitive answer soon


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 15, 2014)

hey kai do you have a thread going on the 9lb. hammer??? keep us posted


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 15, 2014)

No i guess I should start one


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 15, 2014)

KaiThePunisher said:


> No i guess I should start one


If yours grows balls can I have it?


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 15, 2014)

hey kai that would be way cool !


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 16, 2014)

So I started a thread 
Project Thor in the Grow Journals and what do you mean can you have it 
i will cross with a blue skunk special or white widow see if i can shorten that flower


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 16, 2014)

I can dig it


----------



## Dank Raptor (Jul 26, 2014)

I got 5-6 hermies out of a 10 pack and had to pull the plug on a whole grow because of the 9 pound hammer strain.


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 10, 2014)

Not bashing Sub because I've never tried his genetics (just ordered some though ) and have grown to love his organic perspective but the image of "Professor Chaos" on Herbies website clearly shows a banana. Whether this is a result of rhodelization is up for debate. I personally don't care if some fire throws a few bananas here or there. My leading lady right now has been known to throw 1 or two.


----------



## stableboy (Aug 11, 2014)

From what I gather, the Original 9 pound hammer used Mr Spliff's Jesus OG, and then they used a different male for the second release to address the hermaphrodite issue.

So the second release is ALSO prone to herm?

Anyone care to answer this? Thanks.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 11, 2014)

Clearly the male and female donor parents in the original cross both had hermaphroditic recessive genetics... that means the genes are still there if the same female is used. Just won't come to the surface as often/easily. Might not at all unless you F2, but I'd imagine with stress they will be prone to popping nanners. 

Does sub address this somewhere specifically, where'd you hear about a different male?


----------



## COGrown (Aug 11, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> Not bashing Sub because I've never tried his genetics (just ordered some though ) and have grown to love his organic perspective but the image of "Professor Chaos" on Herbies website clearly shows a banana. Whether this is a result of rhodelization is up for debate. I personally don't care if some fire throws a few bananas here or there. My leading lady right now has been known to throw 1 or two.


...banana! I hope that wasn't the nicest pic they could find.
That is kind of funny.


----------



## stableboy (Aug 12, 2014)

It was probably on the Weed Nerd, I want to say it was at a q&a session back in April or so. I def heard it from someone from TGA, not just some random forum post or anything.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 12, 2014)

stableboy said:


> From what I gather, the Original 9 pound hammer used Mr Spliff's Jesus OG, and then they used a different male for the second release to address the hermaphrodite issue.
> 
> So the second release is ALSO prone to herm?
> 
> Anyone care to answer this? Thanks.


I got the first release along with a buddy that had his all herm. I popped one bean which showed pistols late in veg, when I switched to 12/12 it turned into a 100% male, no clue what the real gender of the plant was but I wont be popping any more of them I have way too many other beans to worry about dealing with this.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 12, 2014)

This was a fly by night scam.


----------



## mrblu (Aug 12, 2014)

i run querkle never had any issues with that. about to try marionberry kush only because they discontinued plushberry.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 13, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Does sub address this somewhere specifically, where'd you hear about a different male?


Sub and company got called out on Instagram awhile back when all of the early testers were showing off pics of how badly 9 Pound Hammer was throwing nanners. A story came out shortly there after that (OD, or Jinxproof, whichever one bred it), lost the original male, and a new male had been selected to keep the strain going.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 13, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Sub and company got called out on Instagram awhile back when all of the early testers were showing off pics of how badly 9 Pound Hammer was throwing nanners. A story came out shortly there after that (OD, or Jinxproof, whichever one bred it), lost the original male, and a new male had been selected to keep the strain going.


now the price is double


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 13, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Sub and company got called out on Instagram awhile back when all of the early testers were showing off pics of how badly 9 Pound Hammer was throwing nanners. A story came out shortly there after that (OD, or Jinxproof, whichever one bred it), lost the original male, and a new male had been selected to keep the strain going.


So the new male was responsible for the Nanners or the old one they lost?


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## throwdo (Aug 13, 2014)

Nanners no please


----------



## stableboy (Aug 13, 2014)

The old male belonged to a guy named Mr. Spliff. He is AWOL these days. I heard a new male was selected to fix the herm issue (not to be confused with a few nanners late in flower). People were getting proper BALL SACKS at week 3 and stuff..an issue that could really do a lot of harm. Nanners aren't the end of the world. I have seen absolute fire cuts that throw nanners late. I know one very experienced and good grower who swears that it ain't done 'till you see nanners. His Neville's Haze is to die for, so he isn't a dummy.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 13, 2014)

stableboy said:


> The old male belonged to a guy named Mr. Spliff. He is AWOL these days. I heard a new male was selected to fix the herm issue (not to be confused with a few nanners late in flower). People were getting proper BALL SACKS at week 3 and stuff..an issue that could really do a lot of harm. Nanners aren't the end of the world. I have seen absolute fire cuts that throw nanners late. I know one very experienced and good grower who swears that it ain't done 'till you see nanners. His Neville's Haze is to die for, so he isn't a dummy.


you sure?


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 13, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So the new male was responsible for the Nanners or the old one they lost?


The old male was the main culprit, but some folks are still reporting issues with version 2.0.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 13, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> The old male was the main culprit, but some folks are still reporting issues with version 2.0.


While those that bought the old herm dog packs get stuck with nothing, while he raises prices double.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 13, 2014)

Surely he will at least provide new gear for those who had their grows lost due to this issue?


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Surely he will at least provide new gear for those who had their grows lost due to this issue?


Didn't replace either of my 2 5 packs.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 14, 2014)

IME TGA is always all look, no power.

Grown several strains. Blah.

Kind of the noob route IMO. Subcool....LOL.


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 14, 2014)

Why'd I have to find this thread? lol. Just ordered 9 lb hammer, qleaner and jacks cleaner 2. Hoping they aren't a huge letdown.


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 14, 2014)

everything he puts out is prone to herm, why all the astonishment. now you can pay a whole lot more for it.


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 14, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> everything he puts out is prone to herm, why all the astonishment. now you can pay a whole lot more for it.


Yea, most of the strains available today have the potential to intersex though  True females are not at all common. I've seen plenty of growers grow out Tga without an issue. I'm hoping the same goes for my seeds. Either way, I won't be let down because I'm investing in some great genetics ( even if in random recombinations). If I do end up with an intersex issue, so be it, I can always work on that later.


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 14, 2014)

i found a few good plants in his gear when i still let it in my room, that was a couple few years ago. i hope you have good luck!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 14, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> everything he puts out is prone to herm, why all the astonishment. now you can pay a whole lot more for it.


I understand as much, but I figured he'd at least be replacing beans that totally fucked up someone's grow... then again I guess if everything he puts out is like that it could get expensive. Pretty fucked up IMO.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 14, 2014)

so glad i didnt get none attude was all out and people were saying the one dude from tga cant remember his name was selling them thru gmail and i thought that was shady so i sad fuck that, oh i think his name is farmerjohn or somebody


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 14, 2014)

my bad it wasnt farmerjohn it was tga loo, but either way im not buying shit useing that method ill just wait for tude to restock


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I understand as much, but I figured he'd at least be replacing beans that totally fucked up someone's grow... then again I guess if everything he puts out is like that it could get expensive. Pretty fucked up IMO.


he slammed me years ago when his jc2 went full blown on me, i make it a point to put him down every chance i get. it's easy with the crap he puts out.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 14, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> Yea, most of the strains available today have the potential to intersex though  True females are not at all common. I've seen plenty of growers grow out Tga without an issue. I'm hoping the same goes for my seeds. Either way, I won't be let down because I'm investing in some great genetics ( even if in random recombinations). If I do end up with an intersex issue, so be it, I can always work on that later.


I think that is what I said before I realized how much money intersexed plants costs your garden.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Aug 15, 2014)

I use optic foliar (Switch and transport) Days 7 and 17 in bloom and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2014)

swagslayer420 said:


> I use optic foliar (Switch and transport) Days 7 and 17 in bloom and haven't had any problems.


What's optic foliar?


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 15, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I think that is what I said before I realized how much money intersexed plants costs your garden.


If the plant is throwing out tons of male parts I can imagine the devastation. I have a girl in my garden right now who is so covered in trichs by the time any bananas show up that the pollen is effectively localized. I've only ever been able to find one at a time so I know the numbers are low and this is what I hope will be as far as worst case scenarios go with my TGA.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Aug 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> What's optic foliar?


Optic Foliar SWITCH allows your plants to transition into bloom, by preventing and combating key stress factors that can delay the formation of bloom sets.
By utilizing Optic Foliar SWITCH early in the first 2 weeks of bloom; growers are then able to ensure that their plants will begin to form flower sites and maximize flower growth. Optic Foliar Switch Nutrient has been shown to stop male flower maturity in plants that exhibit male traits i.e., hermaphroditic plants. Optic Foliar Switch has a fast reversal of action against already existing male flowers in addition to preventing male flowers from forming.
Optic Foliar SWITCH assures no loss in growth, quality or yield!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 15, 2014)

swagslayer420 said:


> Optic Foliar SWITCH allows your plants to transition into bloom, by preventing and combating key stress factors that can delay the formation of bloom sets.
> By utilizing Optic Foliar SWITCH early in the first 2 weeks of bloom; growers are then able to ensure that their plants will begin to form flower sites and maximize flower growth. Optic Foliar Switch Nutrient has been shown to stop male flower maturity in plants that exhibit male traits i.e., hermaphroditic plants. Optic Foliar Switch has a fast reversal of action against already existing male flowers in addition to preventing male flowers from forming.
> Optic Foliar SWITCH assures no loss in growth, quality or yield!


Snake oils sounds like.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Snake oils sounds like.


 No just used for fem plants to stop formation of male flowers. has worked for me with 100% success rate to date.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dutch master gold reverse also works great!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 15, 2014)

It's the transition to flower stress that throws me there are obviously proven products to reverse male flowers. However this whole transition to flower stress elimination seems bullshit and like it's one of those things that they want you to use all the time when in reality you probably only have to use it when you have problems with male flowers.

Any synthetic that tells me to use every grow whether it's needed or not makes me question everything they say about the product. They want money. It's obvious.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 15, 2014)

swagslayer420 said:


> Dutch master gold reverse also works great!



These are Plant Growth Regulators. Most of these are for use on ornamentals, and not allowed on food crops due to concerns over potential carcinogens. I would be very cautious spraying any shit on your plants that you are not 100% certain about.

And no, I don't consider a brochure from the company selling it 100% certainty.

http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/plant-growth-regulators-poison-marijuana/


.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> These are Plant Growth Regulators. Most of these are for use on ornamentals, and not allowed on food crops due to concerns over potential carcinogens. I would be very cautious spraying any shit on your plants that you are not 100% certain about.
> 
> And no, I don't consider a brochure from the company selling it 100% certainty.
> 
> ...


Learn something new every day.

Never been one to obsess about bud density or weight. If it's good quality that's all that's ever mattered to me all these shits that make your buds purple and shit for $50 blow my mind.

Putting up relfectix over my yellow paint  increased my density huge. I don't need some magic juice to do it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2014)

swagslayer420 said:


> No just used for fem plants to stop formation of male flowers. has worked for me with 100% success rate to date.


Thanks for the reply and info. But I don't know how you really know the effectiveness.

I've had one hermie in several years / many plants. So....how many bottles would I have smoked to save one Lemon OG? Maybe best just to roll the dice and be vigilant?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 15, 2014)

I say grow strains that get naturally dense and yield well and don't herm. Quit poisoning people.

This right here is going to be one of my #1 defenses if I ever get busted. The governments of the world are forcing people to ingest this bullshit because they won't regulate marijuana. The shit out on the street is filled with all this shit. You have no idea what some dick weed puts on his plants. Hell even fucking med's are filled with this shit it's disgusting.

http://www.times-standard.com/localnews/ci_24628828/what-are-you-smoking-study-finds-pesticides-transfer



> During a recent presentation at Humboldt State University, Jeffrey Raber said a recent study he conducted found that up to 70 percent of the pesticides found on a marijuana bud can transfer to the smoke being inhaled.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I say grow strains that get naturally dense and yield well and don't herm. Quit poisoning people.
> 
> This right here is going to be one of my #1 defenses if I ever get busted. The governments of the world are forcing people to ingest this bullshit because they won't regulate marijuana. The shit out on the street is filled with all this shit. You have no idea what some dick weed puts on his plants. Hell even fucking med's are filled with this shit it's disgusting.
> 
> http://www.times-standard.com/localnews/ci_24628828/what-are-you-smoking-study-finds-pesticides-transfer


Let's hope you don't have to employ your defense when you're 2/3 convicted to start with. 
[ me = cynical ]


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 15, 2014)

They took the dutch master off the shelves here, they also took snow storm and purple snow storm max off the shelves. There is something wrong with a product when it is being sold for a purpose one day and the next they have it on discount for 75% off....


----------



## stableboy (Aug 28, 2014)

I see Jinxproof and Subcool are now breeding the 9 lb Hammer. The first cross I have seen is with "Electric Watermelon" and is being named "Mother Tongue".

Certainly if the line wasn't pretty stable, they wouldn't even think of using it in a cross...would they?


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 28, 2014)

stableboy said:


> I see Jinxproof and Subcool are now breeding the 9 lb Hammer. The first cross I have seen is with "Electric Watermelon" and is being named "Mother Tongue".
> 
> Certainly if the line wasn't pretty stable, they wouldn't even think of using it in a cross...would they?


Ask the farmers whos crops got fucked, why would they lie?


----------



## stableboy (Aug 30, 2014)

Lol..."farmers"....always cracks me up....I envision Old Macdonald riding his tractor along fields and fields of massive plants. About the only kind of "farming" that I'd be willing to get up at daybreak for


----------



## DOX420 (Aug 30, 2014)

so hermies still yes or no?


----------



## Penny wise (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey peoples, 
thought id drop my 2 cents as searching myself pops up no real info on the strain. 
5 pack 9 lb= 2 males,2 females,1 stillborn
7 months now and my fav pheno has taken over the stable.
i got my 1st run tested and it was 19.11 % thc 1.2 % cbd- dont remember the rest. 
(this was in a happyfrog/peralite/earthworm casting mix with advanced sensi bloom ab base no addtivies)
shes in a dwc scrog atm running advanced full lineup and expect to get over 25%thc (ph perfect was made for me)
10% amber trichs on day 40 rock hard and sweet

ALSO: TGA kicks ass, its called pheno hunting, gotta find the keepers, but when you do they blow away the rest,
never buy a pack and use them for your grow, your ganna be fucked if they all hermie, but thats on you for being a dumbass and treating the seed as if there were proven fems,

i havent walked into a club yet and my 9lb didnt blow them away,


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 20, 2014)

Pics? Finish time? Yield? Taste?


----------



## Penny wise (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Penny wise (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry new to posting pics.
Top one is my cross of 9lb×gsc

Bottom one is my second pheno 9lb, only one happen to have pics of, my main on is 2 times as frosty. Might snap a pic later,

I harvest at 10% amber 90% milky. That's day 40 for both phenos,, the 9lb in pic is the more kushy smell/flavor the other more frosty is quite the opposite with heavy sweet smells, not fruity like you'd think but very sweet
Pulled 120 grams of my last on finished


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 20, 2014)

40 days? After showing pistils, I take it. Thanks for the details - that 1st pic should go in the 'Bud of the Month' thread, imo.


----------



## Penny wise (Oct 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> 40 days? After showing pistils, I take it. Thanks for the details - that 1st pic should go in the 'Bud of the Month' thread, imo.


Bit late on the reply but...
It's day 40 from the flip, not the hugest nugs but they are well developed with nice calyx to leaf ratio,
I killed my amazing jesus og Kush simply because this stuff finish in half the time,
And thank you, too bad I didn't keep a clone of her,, was just testing the seeds, gonna pheno hunt for a girl scout dom with 9lb potency and vigor


----------



## tstick (Oct 28, 2014)

I grow his Vortex strain and maybe I just got lucky with the one seed I had. It's really a unique taste and it has very powerful Sativa-oriented effects. It very much matches the description on his site. At about 35 days into flower, the plants smells like boiled cauliflower to me. A few weeks later, it takes on a kind of synthetic grape/coffee smell. If you touch the flowers at all, the entire room reeks in seconds! The smell of direct contact with the resin is similar to Coppertone tanning oil (Do they even sell that anymore?) The taste of the smoke is spicy…kind of chemical/lemon. I don't really know what to compare it with. I've smoked lots of strains, too! 

I want to try Dairy Queen next.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 28, 2014)

I got a couple timewreck beans also want vortex apollo bx and a few more


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I got a couple timewreck beans also want vortex apollo bx and a few more


Peeps loved Timewreck, and complained for months when it was retired. Very similar in effect to Ripped Bubba, but nowhere near as tasty.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Peeps loved Timewreck, and complained for months when it was retired. Very similar in effect to Ripped Bubba, but nowhere near as tasty.


Nice amos . What was taste and smell off that bubba.
I love buying beans but ill usually try a 5 pack to test the waters and ifs theres somethin special in there ill get more.

Also which would you go for amos apollobx or vortex for a good male.
my buddy has an extremely unique plant very hard to describe and he has no idea of its origin. But from flav description I would say that its like a sour fruity once you smell it you always know it .

but he got the clone over 20 years ago so I'd like to breed his flavor with more yield and vigor but same or better flav 
I know I would just be chucken pollen but would be Worth it to have new vigor and back ups.
what do you think?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice amos . What was taste and smell off that bubba.
> I love buying beans but ill usually try a 5 pack to test the waters and ifs theres somethin special in there ill get more.
> 
> Also which would you go for amos apollobx or vortex for a good male.
> ...


The smell and taste of the RB initially was more 'bubba', at least what I've grown to think bubba is [ssdd, Loud pre-98], kind of hashy, but a little hint of cherry, that became very pronounced after a long cure. There's a pic of some 9 month buds in the 'bud pics of the month' thread.

As to males and chucking, it's something I don't do unless something I like is discontinued. But if I did, I'd use JTR.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 28, 2014)

@ amos agreed on the chucking as I don't want to muddy the gene pool and the beans wouldn't go out of my hands lol I do appreciate your opinion the the jack
i just really want to try to improve that clones vigor I think its tired 
but I don't know if that's genetically possible or if the strain was weak with great flav and high from the get go .


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 28, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> @ amos agreed on the chucking as I don't want to muddy the gene pool and the beans wouldn't go out of my hands lol I do appreciate your opinion the the jack
> i just really want to try to improve that clones vigor I think its tired
> but I don't know if that's genetically possible or if the strain was weak with great flav and high from the get go .


You could make some S1 seeds and not have to worry about muddying the gene pool. That way all you need to do is grow them out, and pheno hunt, until you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 28, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> You could make some S1 seeds and not have to worry about muddying the gene pool. That way all you need to do is grow them out, and pheno hunt, until you find what you're looking for.


man I've done a ton of reading on s1 I get mixed answers

like I said my main goal is to take this tasty cut and make it have some vigor and yield.
it taste so good but look at it wrong and it will slow down.

my idea was to either a. Find a male with similar traits and keeps selecting till happy or 

b. Buy or make some colodial silver make a male and pollinate a healthy clone.

my question is wills the s1 show more vigor ? Will I just make a hermie mess lol?
any response welcome.


----------



## stableboy (Nov 5, 2014)

DOX420 said:


> so hermies still yes or no?


I have not heard anything about hermies in ages. Just jaw dropping frost shots and reports of the Hammer kicking ass at the dispensaries.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 5, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> man I've done a ton of reading on s1 I get mixed answers
> 
> like I said my main goal is to take this tasty cut and make it have some vigor and yield.
> it taste so good but look at it wrong and it will slow down.
> ...


Personally, I would lean towards finding a nice male to breed with, and keep selecting until your happy. That way there's no chemicals to mess with or waste money on. I'd recommend Ripped Bubba as an excellent match for what you're looking for. It will increase the yield, and vigor, for sure, while letting you pick between the sativa, and indica, phenotypes.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 5, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Personally, I would lean towards finding a nice male to breed with, and keep selecting until your happy. That way there's no chemicals to mess with or waste money on. I'd recommend Ripped Bubba as an excellent match for what you're looking for. It will increase the yield, and vigor, for sure, while letting you pick between the sativa, and indica, phenotypes.


Yup had a long convo on just this with a very knowledgeable member and now I am looking for a good stable sativa dom for the male 

any suggestions


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 5, 2014)

So far im thinkin 
mr nice shit or
BOG bogglegum both seem to have the stability im lookin for


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 5, 2014)

Sweet Skunk from Peakseeds is gonna be top flight breeding material for a sativa dom. C99 good too. Depends on your preference.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 5, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Sweet Skunk from Peakseeds is gonna be top flight breeding material for a sativa dom. C99 good too. Depends on your preference.


Thanks appreciate the info for sure


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 5, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Yup had a long convo on just this with a very knowledgeable member and now I am looking for a good stable sativa dom for the male
> 
> any suggestions


G13 Haze, high yielding, and high potency.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice as long as my flower times dont reach over lik 12 weeks 

I have done a haze hybrid that took 16 weeks and damn that was a long one lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice as long as my flower times dont reach over lik 12 weeks
> 
> I have done a haze hybrid that took 16 weeks and damn that was a long one lol


Mr. Nice has their G13 Haze listed as a 9-11 week strain, so you should be pretty safe, in terms of flowering time.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea I know the skunk #1 has been around since forever so I figured it would be pretty stable
im also seriously interested in BOG boggle gum I believe. 
The description says it might also be a good choice 

I dunno I hopefully get my attitude shipment tomorrow so I need to wait a lil bit before I get more but im already makin a wish list again lol


----------



## stableboy (Nov 19, 2014)

So I guess it is safe to say the Hermie issues have been sorted out. I have seen some amazing photos of the 9 lb Hammer on instagram. I have also heard that it consistently tests at 25% THC.


----------



## Mazar1 (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a pack of 9 pound hammer seeds an will be crossing them with
My
Lucky Og male
&
My
Sour purple diesel male


----------



## Mazar1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mazar1 said:


> I have a pack of 9 pound hammer seeds an will be crossing them with
> My
> Lucky Og male
> &
> ...


As I grow this strain out it looks way more like my herijuana Og, I believe they will make a better cross.
I will go with that instead of my lucky or the sour.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2015)

that nine pound hammer was pitty big yielding out of like 100 seeds we got very few herm rate know that i know that stability is very hard to acheive in some lines i was happy with the end result very heavy yeilding first find your cut test them out and when you find a keeper its worth the fishing, almost all of them were keepers, that space queen cotton candy was gifted to me from some cat out of washington we won the xo cup with it its pritty and sweet is all i can say but that nine pound was better i thought!!!!! i have ran thier gear you find herms some times its worth going threw the gear to find the keeper i didnt buy them i was gifted them so i ran them and i was happy with the out come... shit we got a cup that was cool lolz we werent expecting it but im okay with that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 31, 2016)

Left and back are 9 pound hammers two keeper phenos out of a 5 pack of first release


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 18, 2016)

stableboy said:


> So I guess it is safe to say the Hermie issues have been sorted out. I have seen some amazing photos of the 9 lb Hammer on instagram. I have also heard that it consistently tests at 25% THC.


old thread I know.
Just popped some, got 3 males 2 females, both females have pollen sacs. Post pics shortly. Quite disappointed, but I have so many different things going no point in watching it closely for the next 2 months while they finish.
Hate leaving an empty spot in the room tho. lose 2 weeks on that.


----------



## josh4321 (Apr 6, 2016)

I had no hermie issues with mine on 2nd run


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 6, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> I had no hermie issues with mine on 2nd run


Same here had few sacs first run on my fav girl nothing crazy plucked , m close eye an all goid killer pheno still have her 2plus years now many others have grown and love it. Seed plants usually herm easy. Most all strains today have been herm genetics some where so majority carry trait.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Apr 7, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Same here had few sacs first run on my fav girl nothing crazy plucked , m close eye an all goid killer pheno still have her 2plus years now many others have grown and love it. Seed plants usually herm easy. Most all strains today have been herm genetics some where so majority carry trait.


Seed plants herm easily?

Please explain yourself for the masses and let us know how you came to this slightly funny conclusion. I think you skipped over the genetic factors of the 2-?? plants used to create said strain. It has nothing to do with a plant coming from a seed and everything to do with the parents and breeder.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes in my experience a seed plant will throw nanner s much easier fro. Stress than say a clone of it that has more acclimated to your particular environment and system. I am not quoting any science fact this is my personal experience from my 9 plus years of growing cannabis. An it has been consistently true. For instance first round seed plant of my Chernobyl slymer x sourpez threw few pollen sacs not full blown in bud site so I plucked em watched close .finished being def keeper. This second run of a clone in the exact same spot in 4x4 tent where I know I get lil light leak ,still trying tape all pinholes in damn tent, is now at 5 weeks no sacs no nanner s nothing . It's received the same stressor an held fine. That's happened with multiple strains an phenos. So there's how I came to my theory . I pop 2 seed packs a month just to inform ya I have good amount of test data on this. Thanks. Bless


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 7, 2016)

Also I did speak on parentage. Saying damn ne ar all genetics work today carry herm trait. Bagseed breeding everwhere.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 7, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Seed plants herm easily?
> 
> Please explain yourself for the masses and let us know how you came to this slightly funny conclusion. I think you skipped over the genetic factors of the 2-?? plants used to create said strain. It has nothing to do with a plant coming from a seed and everything to do with the parents and breeder.





Cornfed Dread said:


> Yes in my experience a seed plant will throw nanner s much easier fro. Stress than say a clone of it that has more acclimated to your particular environment and system. I am not quoting any science fact this is my personal experience from my 9 plus years of growing cannabis. An it has been consistently true. For instance first round seed plant of my Chernobyl slymer x sourpez threw few pollen sacs not full blown in bud site so I plucked em watched close .finished being def keeper. This second run of a clone in the exact same spot in 4x4 tent where I know I get lil light leak ,still trying tape all pinholes in damn tent, is now at 5 weeks no sacs no nanner s nothing . It's received the same stressor an held fine. That's happened with multiple strains an phenos. So there's how I came to my theory . I pop 2 seed packs a month just to inform ya I have good amount of test data on this. Thanks. Bless


I agree with @Cornfed Dread. I've had the same happen, where a run from seed will produce a few nanners or sacs, but on subsequent runs from clone they don't appear. I have seen countless others experience the same as well. Not 100% on why this happens from time to time, but his comment about the plant becoming acclimated to your environment is probably the reason why.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 7, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Yes in my experience a seed plant will throw nanner s much easier fro. Stress than say a clone of it that has more acclimated to your particular environment and system. I am not quoting any science fact this is my personal experience from my 9 plus years of growing cannabis. An it has been consistently true. For instance first round seed plant of my Chernobyl slymer x sourpez threw few pollen sacs not full blown in bud site so I plucked em watched close .finished being def keeper. This second run of a clone in the exact same spot in 4x4 tent where I know I get lil light leak ,still trying tape all pinholes in damn tent, is now at 5 weeks no sacs no nanner s nothing . It's received the same stressor an held fine. That's happened with multiple strains an phenos. So there's how I came to my theory . I pop 2 seed packs a month just to inform ya I have good amount of test data on this. Thanks. Bless


good info. I already scrapped the two plants no clones taken. I remember when 9lb was new hearing about herm problems, I figured its not worth risking it now. I dont want to get plants 2-3 weeks in again and have them herm. waste of space. I do have another 5 pack tho.
Same herm issue with a purple animal kush. It had such a dank smell, I have a clone of it, ill run it based on your theory. I do tend to agree plants acclimate to the environment, and it happens after a run or two. so quick


----------



## devin86 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm running some tga seeds outside this year got 2 girl 9lb hammers 4 girl Brian berry cough and 4 girl chernobly out of 3 5 packs all big and strong probably 5 weeks old and probably +/- 1ft. Hopfully the they stay girls come August-September tho. I think I've only had a couple bananas on 2 plants in like 7 years


----------

